

Show HN: Stack Exchange Engineering Blog - jonhmchan
http://blog.stackexchange.com/engineering/

======
nicolewhite
I feel like this should link to the blog post[0] on building the blog instead.
Regardless, I love how multipurpose the Jekyll + GitHub Pages combination is.
It's used for tiny project sites all the way up to fully-featured blogs like
yours.

[0] [http://blog.stackexchange.com/2015/07/how-we-built-our-
blog/](http://blog.stackexchange.com/2015/07/how-we-built-our-blog/)

